
An ultimate Kubernetes hands-on labs - Edouar1
https://github.com/collabnix/kubelabs
======
gravypod
It would be really cool if this included some wheels of misfortune down the
line. Would be nice to help get people acclimated to debugging some more
common issues like unmet PVCs, node with bad disk/hardware, pods with
incorrect resource limit & claim, etc.

~~~
ajeetsraina
Hello @gravypod I'm one of the maintainer of this page. Thanks for your
feedback. We do have plans to include troubleshooting guide in near future.
Luckily, it's contribution coming from the community, hence you can contribute
too for this.

------
ejanus
Links broken or down and .HTML should be .MD .

~~~
ajeetsraina
Thanks for your feedback. We are continously working on the links and getting
it fixed. It's completely community work and we working together to make it
useful for the community.

------
lazyant
need to change the .html links in the main page into .md ones

~~~
sangam14
I will update today @lazyant thanks

